# New 16" tires w/ raised white letters?



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

gllong71 said:


> So I'm thinking when I replace the tires of getting BF Goodrich with raised white letters.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone likes the old school tires?
> 
> ...


 
I always tell the tire shop to turn the white letters to the inside...I can't stand white letters on my tires...just my opinion though


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

Most of us muscle car owners, have BFG radial T/A tires on our cars. They are a good tire. I do have them (245R60x15), white letters showing, on my '72 Buick GS.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

gllong71 said:


> So I'm thinking when I replace the tires of getting BF Goodrich with raised white letters.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone likes the old school tires?
> 
> ...


While I would not do it on my car, I think going old school on the raised white letters would look fine. Especially with the taller sidewalls of the 16". If you keep em clean, I like the look.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks great on muscle cars and trucks but in my opinion i think it would look terrible on the cruze. But thats my opinion, its your ride do whatever appeals to you.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

make your own? 

Tire Whitewall Paint, rat rods motorcycles autos | eBay


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...didn't *J.C.Whitney* sell "stick-on" rubber letters that adhere to rubber tires so you can make your own "words"?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Amazon.com: Trimbrite T1920 Premi.Tire Lettermate Pen: Automotive

another option


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> Amazon.com: Trimbrite T1920 Premi.Tire Lettermate Pen: Automotive
> 
> another option


...ironic, but I think I actually used that (or one similar to it) on the Goodyear Poly Glass E60 and G60 tires on my AAR 'Cuda...to "touch-up / refresh" the white letters! Worked "great" until the tip dried out (too quickly).


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> Looks great on muscle cars and trucks but in my opinion i think it would look terrible on the cruze. But thats my opinion, its your ride do whatever appeals to you.


i agree. 
it took me 3 years to convince my dad, when he purchased his 2nd last new car in 2001, to not buy whitewalls.


----------



## steve vastine (Apr 29, 2013)

I am looking for 16" raised white letter tires for my 02 Firebird [email protected] Contact me or give me a number to call you.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

OP did you ever go with WRL tires. I was thinking of this for replacement 16" tires too. Would it make our cruze look like a Nascar. Any pics if you did?


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Raised white letters? Heck , I want some white wall tires, and some curb feelers.

I'll be digging the scene with the gangster lean as I'm driving down the rood too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No Tim, back away from the Google search bar!

Agreed they look good on some vehicles. Usually for me with newer cars, it's fine if it came like that from the factory. Point being, I have them out on my Excursion, that's how it was new. Granted the wording is small and doesn't look trashy. My grandpa had them put out when he got new tires on his Mountaineer. It didn't have them out from the factory, and it just looks really weird now.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Was just thinking of something different. Theres just so much sidewall with the 16" tires. Ok will search for some new wheels instead. Just so many choices with wheels.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

iggy said:


> Raised white letters? Heck , I want some white wall tires, and some curb feelers.
> 
> I'll be digging the scene with the gangster lean as I'm driving down the rood too.


Dont forget the switches for that 3 wheel roll.


----------

